# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  भारत मैं पॉर्न mms ओर indecent ईमेल पे 3 साल की जेल

## Chandrshekhar

आये दिन बनते mms से परेशान हो के भारत सरकार ने ये फेसला लिया है--देखे अखबारो मैं छपी हूबहू खबर--(अँग्रेजी के लिये माफी चाहूँगा --कंटेन्ट का भावार्थ बदल जायेगा )

NEW DELHI: The Union  Cabinet   on Thursday is likely to consider amendments to the law governing   indecent portrayal of women, aiming to make life tougher for those who   forward pornographic  MMSs or emails by increasing fines, jail terms and including electronic content within the ambit of the legislation. 

 If the changes moved by the ministry of  women   and child development to the Indecent Representation of Women   (Prohibition) Act, 1986 are approved, the fine will be increased from Rs   2,000 to a minimum of Rs 50,000 going up to Rs 1 lakh and the prison   term will go up from two years to a maximum of three years. The law will   be updated for the first time in 26 years to include electronic   content, keeping in view the proliferation of smart phones, computers   and other electronic devices. 

 Besides enhanced penalties, the  proposal also seeks to define the  meaning of the term "publish" to  include preparing and making content  available for the print and the  electronic media. The original Act only  covered the print media and  prohibited indecent portrayal of women  through advertisement,  publication, writing or painting. 

 The  WCD   ministry has also expanded the definition of indecent representation  of  women to include "depiction of women as a sexual object, which  appeals  to the  prurient interest". The new definition makes the intent of the portrayal specific. 

 The existing Act defines indecent portrayal as depiction of the figure,   form, body or any part of a woman which denigrates women or is likely   to injure public morality. The proposed amendment, once approved, will   empower police officer of inspector and above rank to conduct search  and  seizure. At present, only officers authorized by the state  government  can conduct search and seizure. This additional change will  ensure  better enforcement of the proposed law. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...w/16759400.cms

----------


## tara-jee

*पोर्न वीडियो अपलोड किया तो कड़ी सजा* 


नई दिल्ली। अश्लील वीडियो इंटरनेट पर अपलोड करने या फिर एमएमएस 
द्वारा भेजने पर सात वर्ष तक की सजा और पांच लाख रूपये तक का जुर्माना हो सकता है। 
केंद्रीय मंत्रिमंडल ने महिलाओं की छवि गलत तरीके से पेश करने वालों के खिलाफ 
कार्रवाई से सम्बंधित कानून में उक्त प्रावधान करने वाले संशोधन को गुरूवार को 
मंजूरी दे दी। अब इसे संसद में पेश किया जाएगा।

महिलाओं की छवि गलत तरीके से 
पेश करने वालों को भविष्य में अपेक्षाकृत अधिक कड़ी सजा भुगतनी पड़ेगी। साथ ही इसके 
दायरे में श्रव्य-दृश्य और इलेक्ट्रॉनिक मीडिया भी आएंगे। प्रधामनंत्री मनमोहन सिंह 
की अध्यक्षता में केंद्रीय मंत्रिमंडल की बैठक के बाद सरकार की ओर से जारी बयान में 
कहा गया है कि केंद्रीय मंत्रिमंडल ने गुरूवार को महिला अशिष्ट रूपण (प्रतिषेध) 
अधिनियम, 1986 में संशोधन को मंजूरी दे दी।

बयान में कहा गया है कि कानून 
में जिन संशोधनों का उद्देश्य प्रिंट एवं श्रव्य-दृश्य मीडिया के अलावा संचार के नए 
साधनों जैसे इंटरनेट एवं एमएमएस के जरिए महिलाओं के गलत चित्रण को रोकना है। मौजूदा 
कानून के दायरे में केवल प्रिंट मीडिया को ही शामिल किया गया है। इससे महिलाओं की 
आपत्तिजनक छवि पेश करने से सम्बंधित समस्याओं का समाधान हो सकेगा, जिससे उनकी गरिमा 
बनाए रखी जा सकेगी।

संशोधित कानून के तहत इसके लिए पहली बार दोषी ठहराए जाने 
पर तीन साल की कैद तथा 50,000 से एक लाख रूपए तक का जुर्माना हो सकता है। दूसरी बार 
दोषी ठहराए जाने पर इस कानून के तहत कम से कम दो साल कैद की सजा हो सकती है, जो सात 
वर्षो तक बढ़ाई जा सकती है और दोषी व्यक्ति पर एक लाख से पांच लाख रूपये तक 
जुर्माना लगाया जा सकता है।

कानून के तहत राज्य तथा केंद्र सरकार द्वारा 
अधिकार प्राप्त अधिकारियों के अतिरिक्त केवल इंस्पेक्टर तथा इससे ऊपर के अधिकारियों 
को ही तलाशी लेने व जब्ती का अधिकार होगा। इस अधिनियम को संशोधित करने की आवश्यकता 
महसूस की गई। इस विधेयक के प्रारूप को अंतिम रूप देने से पहले अधिवक्ताओं, नागरिक 
संगठनों सहित इस कानून से जुड़े लोगों से विचार विमर्श किया गया।

----------


## हिन्दी प्रेमी 1

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई । 
वास्तव मे ऐसे साइटों अपलोड करने वालों और फोरमों के मालिकों को पता रहता है की कभी भी पुलिस लात मारकर हवालात मे बंद कर सकती है इसलिए ये लोग अपनी आई पी को यथासंभव छुपाकर रखते हैं या प्रॉक्सि का इस्तेमाल करते हैं । जो नहीं समझते उनके फँसने का चांस अधिक रहता है ।

----------


## faqrudeen

Sab baqwaas h. Police k paas itna faltu time ni h ki sites k maalik ko pakadti fire.

----------


## faqrudeen

Dishadey naam ka ek sadasy abhi bhi full hot photo lagake baitha h apni profile mein. Do teen niyamak bharti karo aise sadasyon ki safaii k liye

----------


## pkj21

अंतिम प्रश्न लाजवाब है ,कहाँ से आते हैं ऐसे ऐसे प्रश्न

----------

